# Adding Insulation In The Underbelly



## Cca410

Has anybody done this? I tried searching and didn't find anything on it. I was thinking about spraying some insulation underneath mine. What you guys think? Beats taking bales of hay with me as my keystone rep suggested ....


----------



## Leedek

ob277rl said:


> I cut the cover starting from the rear at about 6' on the front side of a floor joist so the existing screws and washers could go back in the original holes. Next I installed a length of 1-1/2" X 1-1/2" roof edge drip mold to the side if the metal floor joist to be able to reattach the now loose end of the bottom cover ( you could use a 1-1/2" X 1-1/2" wood strip also). I found some matching screws and washers so all the fasteners would be the same. Now when I want to access the underside in the future for maintenance or mods, access is simpler. Don't forget to insulate the exposed metal I-Beam as there is a lot of heat lost here. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Robert - Any chance you may have some photos to go along with your text. I have been wanting to do this for a number of reasons ie. tidy up wiring, check air ducting, add insulation.

I guess it comes down to that first cut. It's always the hardest cut to make. Do you tape the seam or is it sealed enough?

Thanks 
Leigh


----------



## JDStremel3

I'm considering this myself as to some mods I'm looking at doing I need access to the underside. Do you have some photos? Thanks!!!


----------



## MO7Bs

ob277rl said:


> I'm considering this myself as to some mods I'm looking at doing I need access to the underside. Do you have some photos? Thanks!!!


I don't have any photos at this time. I plan on doing some more work underneath the trailer this fall and I will take some photos at that time. Good Luck. 

Robert

[/quote]

You're a Rock Star for doing this...I have been wanting to do this but, as said above, that first cut has scared me.


----------



## JDStremel3

ob277rl said:


> What is nice about having the underbelly accessible at intervals underneath the trailer is it is much easier to handle the cover now. At each section point you can choose which directions you want go and only undo that side and you would be surprised at how much you can reach just laying the loosened end on the ground. It is simple enough to just push the flap back up and start replacing the fasteners. I don't worry about using tape to reseal the seams or the ends because with the through the frame slides you will see just how much free air can pass around the mechanism. When I first opened mine up I couldn't believe the all of the light that I could see coming in from the outside the frame rail. Now getting to things under the trailer isn't so troublesome. I store my trailer in the side yard next to the driveway and my plan is to install a concrete block pad to park the trailer on and get me out of the dirt LOL. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> PS: Having the underbelly easily accessible could be a real blessing if you have the problem my brother in law had happen twice this summer at the trailer park. He had a very confusing connection to his black tank flush connection and two different well meaning individuals unknowingly overflowed the black tank. He had to poke holes in the underbelly to let the water drain out. After the second mishap he finally followed my advice and bought a four way connector to go on the park water supply. Now he has a setup like mine and has three different colored hoses for his connections (fresh water supply blue, black tank supply white, and an auxiliary hose orange), run to the front of the trailer for washing things down. Happy Camping.
> 
> Robert


Robert,

Out of curiosity...did you use the spray foam to seal around things that stick through the underbelly?


----------



## JDStremel3

Had to run a cable for an inverter I'm installing...to be honest the whole "Artic Barrier" is a joke. It's more of a " hey let's put a thin plastic layer and leave the cables hanging everywhere and come up with a fancy name people will think is an upgrade." Don't get me wrong, it is sealed but it is a mess of wires and ducting when you start poking around under their. I wasn't able to make sections as that's going to take some time and was on a mission to get things completed...eventually will complete that, hopefully after I get to see what Robert kinda did.


----------

